# Ψυχοδραστικές ουσίες - Εξαρτήσεις > Εξάρτηση από Αλκοόλ, Τζόγο >  θεμα αλκοολ

## BILL.GR

εχω σοβαρο προβλημα και ζητω βοηθεια.....καταναλωνω αλκοολ μονο στην δουλεια μου δεν εχω καταναλωσει ποτε στο σπιτι η εξω εκτος απο τα φυσιολογικα ενα δυο ποτηρακια .οταν βρισκομαι στον χωρο της δουλειας -ειναι νυχτα-πινω ασταματητα μεχρι να σχολασω....μολις βγω απεξω δεν το συνεχιζω πουθενα, το ξεχνω.αν καποιος φιλος εχει κατι παρομειο προβλημα περιμενω την γνωμη του...η καποιος ειδικος.

----------


## arktos

μπιλ, καλημερα.
ειναι δλδ σαν να βγαινεις βραδυ κ να πινεις, απλα τυχαινει να δουλευεις εκεινες τις ωρες.
συμβαινει σε πολυ κοσμο.
για ποιο λογο πινεις?

----------


## Σάτυρος

Δημοσιος υπαλληλος φανταζομαι.

----------


## arktos

> Δημοσιος υπαλληλος φανταζομαι.


ενας νυχτοφυλακας ( λεμε τωρα ) ειναι απαραιτητα του δημοσιου?

----------


## Σάτυρος

Οκ δεν ειναι το θεμα μας η δουλεια του ανθρωπου. Παντως αλκοολικος δεν ειναι, κατα την γνωμη μου

----------


## BILL.GR

καλημερ αα,δεν εχω κανενα σοβαρο προβλημα,τελεια οικογενεια,πολυ καλα παιδια.δεν το θελω το ποτο ολη την ημερα ουτε με νοιαζει.....στον χωρο δουλειας μονο μετα απο 2-3 ωρες απο συνηθεια το βαζω και μετα δεν σταματω οταν βγω απεξω παλι το ξεχνω.....αναγκαζομαι να μην πηγαινω στην δουλεια αλλα δεν ειναι λυση....περσι που ειχα ενα ατυχημα τρεις μηνες ειχα ξεχασει τι γευση εχει το αλκοολ.

----------


## arktos

οταν λες αναγκαζεσαι να μν πηγαινεις στη δουλεια, εννοεις για να μν πινεις?

----------


## BILL.GR

ναι...στον συγκεκριμενο χωρο εχω προβλημα...προσπαθω να βρω λυση...πολυ παλαιοτερα ειχα παει σε γιατρο ο οποιος μου εδωσε αντικαταθληπτικα τα οποια με κανανε χαλια.απλως με τον φοβο της παρενεργειας ενα διαστημα το σταματησα.......παντως θα χρειαστω καποια βοηθεια αποτι βλεπω..

----------


## arktos

το σιγουρο ειναι πως χρεαζεσαι βοηθεια.
σε δημοσια νοσοκομεια υπαρχουν προγραμματα για ανθρωπους με θεματα αλκοολ.

----------


## kaity

το εννοεις συνηθεια?μηπως το βαζεις επειδη το θελεις ?ισως το εχεις συνδιασει με τη δουλεια αν βαριεσαι κιολας.παντως αν θες να κοπει μακρια απο το πρωτο ποτηρι.αυτο που περιγραφεις παντος ειναι θεμα αλκοολισμου.

----------


## RockElCasbah

Ο άνθρωπος είναι αλκοολικός και μάλιστα με τη βούλα. Αυτό σημαίνει "δε μπορώ να σταματήσω". Αλκοολικός δε λέγεται αυτός αγαπητέ Σάτυρε που πίνει 5 βαρέλια την ημέρα... αλλά αυτός που ενώ έπινε δυο ποτά π.χ. και για κάποιο διάστημα πήγε στα τρία... δε μπόρεσε να ξαναγυρίσει στα δύο. Νομίζω πως είμαι κατανοητή και ασφαλώς να γυρέψει βοήθεια. Απ' τον εαυτό του όμως πρώτα. Κι αν ο εαυτός σου φίλε δε κάνει ακόμη "κούκου" τζάμπα θα ξοδέψεις τα λεφτά σου όπου κι αν πας... καλή τύχη και σε σένα και εύχομαι να το κόψεις μόνος σου για να μη δώσεις χαρά σε άλλους. Γιεπ!

----------


## Σάτυρος

> ...


Θα διαφωνησω, ο ιδιος λεει οτι οταν δεν δουλεψε για 3 μηνες, σταματησε να πινει, αρα το εχει συνδεσει με την δουλεια το αλκοολ και δεν ειναι εθισμενος σε αυτο.

----------


## kaity

κανεις λαθος σατυρε αυτο που λες δεν υπαρχει.ακομα και η επιθυμια να πιεις δηλωνει αλκοολισμο σε πρωτα σταδια.και δεν το λεω εγω εχει αποδειχθει τι να λεμε τωρα.για να βοηθηθει πρεπει να καταλαβει το προβλημα και οχι να το δικαιολογουμε

----------


## RockElCasbah

Άχ Σάτυρε, Σάτυρε... το ότι βρήκε απλά μια δικαιολογία για να το συνδέσει με κάτι, δε λέει τίποτα. Μια χαρά τα λέει το κορίτσι παραπάνω... κι εγώ σου λέω ότι βρίσκει την πιο "τέλεια" δουλειά στον κόσμο... χέστε με, τα ίδια θα γίνουν... με παίρνει άνετα να του εξηγήσω ποιό ακριβώς είναι το πρόβλημά του, αλλά δε θα το κάνω... θα μπουν οι "πυροβολημένοι" να διαφωνήσουν και αυτό με κουράζει. Και με κουράζει απίστευτα όμως... πάντως, μιας και τα χαζοαντικαταθλιπτικά τον εκάνανε "χάλια", ας σκεφτεί τί μπορεί να κάνει μόνος του και αν μπορεί... έτσι, για να εστιάζουμε και στο θέμα που για μένα έχει καταντήσει ρουτίνα ειλικρινά... 

... και για τελευταία, ελπίζω, φορά θα πω... αν είναι να πίνετε χαπάκια όλη μέρα καλύτερα να πίνετε τα ποτά σας εσαεί... έ μα αδερφέ μου...

----------


## creaw

μακρια απο τα ποτα!

----------

